
What does it feel like to be schizophrenic? - ntoshev
http://www.quora.com/What-does-it-feel-like-to-be-schizophrenic
======
gnosis
I highly recommend watching a movie called "Revolution #9". Though it is
fiction, I've never seen a better depiction of schizophrenia.

Be warned, though, that it's pretty disturbing and depressing. Not something
you want to see on a first date.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253586/>

------
johnnyjustice
At first I was afraid to read this. I don't regret it though, he ends up
showing that he developed a method with dealing with his problem

